# Chestnut "V" Natural Fork



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello, I'd like to show you my ultimate, a Chestnut "V" shape. She's entirely made "by-hand" with knife and sand paper. Thanks for watching, cheers. Bob.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What should I say.........


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How on earth, did you get such a perfect grain line going up the forks ?

Amazing job.

/Jealousy

Now *THIS* is art people !!!

I'm also kinda curious, what camera did you take these pics with ? You got skills man.

(obviously a cannon of some sort judging by the file names)


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwww
this is just perfect, i love it, i want to eat it.

Sure seems like a art piece.
Amazing work Bob.

TOP notch job.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

absolutely stunning Bob,fantastic to say the least


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

wonderful, to say the least

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

V for VICTORY! You certainly made that fork your own, Bob. The grain in that is delicious!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i have the pleasure of collecting two of Bob's slingshots before this one, first one back in august 2011, it was the 4th one he made, the second one i got recently i do not remember if it was 8th?

i fell in love with it when i saw the pictures immediately. since Bob's a professional photographer i thought the real thing probably wouldn't exceed the photos by much. that was entirely not the case

when you hold one in your hands you feel his gentleness, when you examine it's shape his passion inspires you
and finally when you shoot one, you will understand why this branch was shaped in this exact manner, every little curve is done with ergonomics in mind, you will not find anything you want to change.

his work exceed in all categories of a slingshot, in fact after owning his work it's very hard for me not to nitpick every little flaw on my other fine slingshots.

i spoke to Bob before this slingshot went public, and he kindly agreed to let me have his ultimate.
these 3 will be my most valuable pieces in collection, for many years to come and i will not trade them for anything

when an artist treat a stone as a jewel, it will shine like a diamond
it is only one in a million like himself that possess the eye to find what could turn into a jewel, and shape it with his dream with the precision of a watchmaker, give it personality and a soul, the beautiful form just comes naturally as a byproduct.

i am forever thankful for this forum for people like Bob, for them to share their work with us, these branches are more than dead limbs now, they shall live on in our hands

if you want to experience his work, send him a PM, you will experience the work of a magician

it is not in my best interest to promote his work, as there will be more people after them.
however, i owe it to Bob to share my affection with collectors who crave for inspiration.

Bob never asked me for a review, or to promote his work, he didn't have to as they promote themselves


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice work Bob! Chestnut is such a pleasure to work with and you did that fork supreme justice. Strike is a lucky feller


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Vvvry nice....... looks great


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job bob beautiful peice of wood!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice Bob


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a beautiful slingshot, the finish is stunning excellent work.
Martin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Squisita, bella signora!

The grain looks wonderful

Una pregunta curiosa... ¿Como haces para resolver que no se safe de la mano con el tirón de la inercia en el resorte?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow!
The natural palmswell on this one is amazing.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> How on earth, did you get such a perfect grain line going up the forks ?
> 
> Amazing job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hwrawk, the camera was a Nikon D3S, a very good one. I also use a Canon 5D. Cheers. Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> i have the pleasure of collecting two of Bob's slingshots before this one, first one back in august 2011, it was the 4th one he made, the second one i got recently i do not remember if it was 8th?
> 
> i fell in love with it when i saw the pictures immediately. since Bob's a professional photographer i thought the real thing probably wouldn't exceed the photos by much. that was entirely not the case
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Robert, your spontaneous review is so passionate that moves me. I' really glad you love my slingshots, I enjoy making catapults and it makes me happy. The wood is magic itself, we just have to listen and to give him the best of what he offers. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Squisita, bella signora!
> 
> The grain looks wonderful
> 
> Una pregunta curiosa... ¿Como haces para resolver que no se safe de la mano con el tirón de la inercia en el resorte?


Ola Chepo, no estoy seguro de haber entendido. La honda se convierte in una estension de tu mano. Gracias amigo!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you very much mates for your nice comments. I really appreciated. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Squisita, bella signora!
> 
> The grain looks wonderful
> 
> Una pregunta curiosa... ¿Como haces para resolver que no se safe de la mano con el tirón de la inercia en el resorte?


querido Chepo, Bob utiliza recortes de ancho theraband para asegurar la banda en el tenedor, además de que puede colocar el dedo índice y el pulgar en el lado de la unión

Yo personalmente veces la flatband sobre lo que es otra capa donde en contacto con la madera, por supuesto, si lo prefiere ranuras puede modificarlo, me parece surcos dejando sin cortar abre muchas opciones para lo que el usuario prefiere

aquí es un gran ejemplo acabo de encontrar: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12000-naturally-im-delighted/

lo siento por traducción de Google, no puedo hablar español en todas las
También estoy mirando adelante a recoger el trabajo de arte del Sr. Chepo


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Word won't do it justice and I can't describe how much I like it. The design, the workmanship .... perfect.

Al


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

AJW said:


> Word won't do it justice and I can't describe how much I like it. The design, the workmanship .... perfect.
> 
> Al


Thanks AJW, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

thing is, I do not really know what to say, it seems obvious...
really cool slingshot, I always wonder what your slingshots would feel like to shoot, but so far i have not managed to do one in your style to try out for myself.
anyway, i like it a lot, and it's plain to see who made it. hmm, i printed out a pic of the stone oak cat you made and hung it on my wall, i did not ask for permission beforehand, i hope you don't mind?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

monoaminooxidase said:


> thing is, I do not really know what to say, it seems obvious...
> really cool slingshot, I always wonder what your slingshots would feel like to shoot, but so far i have not managed to do one in your style to try out for myself.
> anyway, i like it a lot, and it's plain to see who made it. hmm, i printed out a pic of the stone oak cat you made and hung it on my wall, i did not ask for permission beforehand, i hope you don't mind?


Hi mate, glad you like it and for the print you made, no problem at all. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

..... speakless


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

what a wonderful piece of wood and the workmanship in creating the frame are a joy to the eye well done too nice to use i would hang it on the wall
polecat


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really like the design and size ... how wonderful of you to see that buried inside all the bark that once surrounded it. Great job.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like to see their work Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! I really appreciate your comments.


----------

